# Planting for bees



## ChildsFarm (May 9, 2014)

I got my first 2 hives in April, and I don't think they've done that great this year. I want to plant some stuff for them. Looking online for things that are good for bees, I get overwhelming lists and I have no idea what any of it is. Any good suggestions for things to plant for bees in SC?

Also, how much area do you plant for your bees? The only acreage I have is being used for horse pasture. Is there anything I could plant that would work for both? Would the bees bother the horses? I can't image a few bees here or there foraging would bother them, but not sure.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

The general thought is that unless you are planting quite a few acres that you will not benefit the bees significantly. I have a bit different opinion. I try to plant things that are in bloom when very little else is. If nothing else it will give them something to work and hopefully keep their little brains from thinking about robbing.

Plant an herb garden. Many herbs are very attractive to bees. They go crazy over borage. Some of your regular garden veggies are great for bees. For example, broccoli is a great nectar producer. The head is just unopened flowers. If you let broccoli go past it's picking point and let it bolt it will provide nectar. Medicinal herbs like echinacea are great too.

Here is a list. https://spikenardfarm.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/BeeForagePlants.pdf

It is not unusual for bees to take a year to get set up. Hopefully they will be productive for you next year.


----------



## rwjedi (Jun 18, 2004)

ChildsFarm said:


> I got my first 2 hives in April, and I don't think they've done that great this year. I want to plant some stuff for them. Looking online for things that are good for bees, I get overwhelming lists and I have no idea what any of it is. Any good suggestions for things to plant for bees in SC?
> 
> Also, how much area do you plant for your bees? The only acreage I have is being used for horse pasture. Is there anything I could plant that would work for both? Would the bees bother the horses? I can't image a few bees here or there foraging would bother them, but not sure.


 I think it falls under "every little bit helps". I think if you have any area available you could try some buckwheat.

Here's a video I did on the buckwheat I planted. I'm going to plant it earlier next year.[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlG_YKJah9s&list=UUUJpugtC8DATt5CampP4RtA[/ame]


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I like this list too.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_American_nectar_sources_for_honey_bees

I plant lots of popular bee herbs and plants but not enough of any one thing to matter. There are several black locust trees along the edge of the woods. Our pastures and hay fields are composed of a large amt of white clover which is where the bees seem to be most of the time. I also broadcasted several pounds of sweet yellow clover in one field. We leave two or three acres unmowed until late fall. There is a lot of milkweed, goldenrod and a small, semi-controlled blackberry patch.

Although the main crops in our area are corn and beans, we're lucky enough to be within walking distance of a big lake surrounded by woods.

ETA: Same type of listing for pollen plants:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pollen_source


----------



## ChildsFarm (May 9, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'll look over these links and try to come up with something before spring. Hopefully going to be able to make the bee thing work and get better at this.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

some times its not what you plant , but what you ' DON'T KILL " that matters .


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

J.T.M. said:


> some times its not what you plant , but what you ' DON'T KILL " that matters .


Wish I could like this more than once! This is what I am currently battling on my place.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## clarissadh (Dec 15, 2014)

the first year the bees are putting a lot of their energy into making foundation. hopefully next year will be better for you. not sure whats growing in the pasture but bees love alsike and most other clovers. 
we have grown alsike and buckwheat, and borage. I have heard good things about hairy vetch....blooms until the fall around here. if you have limited space for plants- I believe someone else may have already suggested looking toward trees. tetradium daniellii or evodia- the be be tree is a hit with them. they will work black locust, willow, catalpa, and there are plenty more.


----------

